# FTP Port 21 ändern auf 1025



## Nordin (2. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

erstmal will ich das "Warum?" beantworten:
Habe bei mir seit langem einen FTP-Server laufen, der läuft auf Port 21 der soll auch so bleiben.

Nun will ich, dass mann auf meinen frisch eingerichteten Debian (mit Pure-FTPd und ISPConfig3) auch per FTP von außerhalb zugreifen kann.

Es muss nicht zwingend Port 1025 sein, habe aber gelesen, dass die Ports da oben frei sind und somit mich für 1025 entschieden.

Wie kann ich nun den Port von 21 auf (z.B.) 1025 ändern?

Gruß Nordin


----------



## florian030 (2. Jan. 2013)

Hi Nordin,

so: How to bind pure-ftp to listen to multiple ports


----------



## Nordin (2. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

über die Anleitung bin ich auch schon gestolpert... nur schon in der 1. Zeile gibt es ein Problem. Die Datei

```
/etc/pure-ftpd-custom.conf
```
existiert bei mir nicht.


----------



## florian030 (3. Jan. 2013)

Hi, 

die wird ja auch erst erstellt.... ist aber für dein Vorhaben auch ziemlich egal, da Du den Port komplett umbiegen willst. Such mal nach Bind in /etc/pure-ftpd/pure-ftpd.conf.

Der Eintrag erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst.

Mal ganz davon ab, dass ich nicht wüsste, wozu den Port ändern willst.


----------



## Nordin (3. Jan. 2013)

Die 
	
	



```
/etc/pure-ftpd/pure-ftpd.conf
```
 existiert bei mir auch nicht.
In /etc/pure-ftpd/ liegt nur eine "pureftpd-dir-aliases"


Warum ich das machen will steht doch ganz im ersten Beitrag.

Meine Fritzbox routet den 21 auf einen PC den ich vor langer zeit mal als als FTP-Server eingerichtet habe. da dort viele Zugriffe sind auch alles läuft, will ich da nix dran ändern. somit dachte ich, nehme ich eben einen anderen Port...

Wenn es anders geht, nehme ich auch gern Ratschläge an.


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2013)

> Meine Fritzbox routet den 21 auf einen PC den ich vor langer zeit mal als als FTP-Server eingerichtet habe. da dort viele Zugriffe sind auch alles läuft, will ich da nix dran ändern. somit dachte ich, nehme ich eben einen anderen Port...


Dafür brauchstDu aber nichts am server ändern, denn Du kannst in der Fritzbox port 1025 auf port 21 des Servers umleiten, denn quell und Zielport müssen nicht identisch sein.


----------



## Nordin (5. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Dafür brauchstDu aber nichts am server ändern, denn Du kannst in der Fritzbox port 1025 auf port 21 des Servers umleiten, denn quell und Zielport müssen nicht identisch sein.


Ou man, das behalten wir mal für uns 
Irgendwie hat es da oben bei mir geklemmt junge junge.


----------

